
Thrangrycat - woodruffw
https://thrangrycat.com/
======
sonofgod
"Because one cat ain't enough and two is too low, it's me, [U+1F63E POUTING
CAT FACE][U+1F63E POUTING CAT FACE][U+1F63E POUTING CAT FACE]" [edited to
replace contextually important emojis]

(Also, I don't think you can meaningfully claim it's properly called when both
your HTML <title> and <h1> are both 'thangrycat', and the emoji themselves are
relegated to the body text, as well as using the pronoun "this vulnerability"
repeatedly to avoid having to put more kitties in your post)

------
tvanantwerp
> How do you describe the meaning of this vulnerability name?

> We chose to communicate [Thrangrycat] through a visual representation of
> symbols, rather than “words.” Naming vulnerabilities using emoji sequences
> instead of other pronounceable natural languages have several advantages.
> First, emoji sequences are universally understood across nearly all natural
> languages. Choosing [Thrangrycat] instead of a name rooted in any one
> language ensures that the technical contents of our research can be
> discussed democratically and without latent cultural or linguistic bias.
> Second, emojis are indexical to the digital age. Third, clear communication
> is the foundation of friendship, and such a foundation must begin with
> proper ontological agreement. Just as the universal language of mathematics
> is largely expressed through interlinguistic symbology, so too is
> [Thrangrycat]. Fourth, cats are seen as almost paradoxical beings. While
> they exist in our lives as the ultimate creatures of leisure, cats are also
> fierce predators. “Cats are the most highly specialized of the terrestrial
> flesh-eating mammals. They are powerfully built, with a large brain and
> strong teeth. The teeth are adapted to three functions: stabbing (canines),
> anchoring (canines), and cutting (carnassial molars).”

Ironically, emoji don't work in Hacker News comments; so I had to insert their
made up word "Thrangrycat" to convey their remarks on name choice.

------
eridius
I'm really hoping that the choice of name here is meant as commentary on the
trend of coming up with cute names for vulnerabilities. Using emoji
combinations for vulnerability names does seem like the next logical step,
even though it's also absurd.

~~~
mises
I hope not, because not all terminals support unicode, not all applications
do, etc. Also, as the author mentioned, it is hard for the layman to
understand how to pronounce it. Why they did not name it "thrangrycat", I do
not know. All though, that almost seems worse than the emoticon option.

------
m8rl
Short discussion on this Cisco vulnerabilities earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19902923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19902923)

------
based2
[https://media.cert.europa.eu/static/SecurityAdvisories/2019/...](https://media.cert.europa.eu/static/SecurityAdvisories/2019/CERT-
EU-SA2019-012.pdf)

[https://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/avis/CERTFR-2019-AVI-205/](https://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/avis/CERTFR-2019-AVI-205/)

[https://www.cert-bund.de/advisoryshort/CB-K19-0401](https://www.cert-
bund.de/advisoryshort/CB-K19-0401)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/bo70kw/thrangrycat_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/bo70kw/thrangrycat_vulnerability_impacting_cisco_products/)

------
runnr_az
Love the emoji domain :)

------
rlyshw
I found it interesting that the section that explains the name of this
vulnerability is way more thought-out and verbose than any of the other
sections. It's almost like they had a linguist on the team and the emoji name
was his prideful contribution.

~~~
sonofgod
Also, I see zero justification for why _this_ particular array of emoji: is
this a particularly angry-making vuln? Particularly carnivorous? It's not even
particularly unambiguous, a requirement, I would have thought, for "proper
ontological agreement".

Anchor - Spiderweb - Personal Computer would have been a more meaningful name,
from a cursory glance.

